# Yedan's Troubleshooters (Eberron)



## Kaodi (Nov 27, 2011)

_On the recommendation of certain distinguished personages you are hereby summoned to a special counsel of Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur to take place on the date of Nymm 17, 998 YK, in Office of the Mayor of the Town of Amrovel. It is recommended that you marshall your resources and prepare for an extended absence from your place of residence. If you cannot find anyone to care for your affairs while you are away, it will be provided for by the Town of Amrovel. It is requested that you avoid discussion of your business with Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur with anyone beyond those whom must necessarily be concerned with your absence.

Signed,
Marsen Tangskt, Clerk to Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur_

The characters in this game each come from one of the _many_ (_many, many_) villages around Amrovel, which is situated in the open area of Yedan's Expanse in Breland, between the Whitehorn Woods, the Dragonwood, and Castle Arakhain. Characters will be 1st level and should be generated with 20 pt buy using the options here: http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/ . Options from the Eberron Campaign Setting are also allowable, though as I am going to be converting as things come up rather than whole sale, you will need to request my ruling and approval on specific elements from that book. To give you some idea of what I expect racial modifiers to be, I believe I shall rule that changelings and shifters receive a +2 to any ability score due to their human heritage. I have mixed ideas about kalashtar and warforged. I think that kalashtar will receive +2 to any mental ability score and warforged will receive +2 Con and -2 Cha. These are not quite Pathfinder standard, but I think they are justifiable. Starting gold will be the standard for your class. 

[sblock=Original Post]
Having abandoned City of the Dead, I am moving on to another idea, this time a game set in the original version of the Eberron setting, but using Pathfinder. I have an idea that it would be somewhat of a sandbox game, starting out with each of the PCs being from a different rural village in one part of Aundair, Breland, Karrnath or Thrane. The main question for now is: which nation to choose? It is somewhat important so that I may get a handle on the flavour and type of opposition to be faced.

So, at the same time I am looking for interested parties, I am looking for suggestions as to what nation people would like to have a game based in.

The game would be starting at level 1, using the Pathfinder PRD and the original Eberron Campaign Setting with 20 Point Buy (assuming I am not misremembering that 28 was the Eberron standard in 3rd Edition). Psionics will not be a part of this game, though Kalashtar will be an available race. Artificers will be unavailable, as they would require a massive rebuild. I will do other conversions as needed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Damage Inc. (Nov 28, 2011)

Well since 'City of the Dead' is offcially dead...no pun intended...I'm looking for another game. So with that said I am looking for another game and I'm about to get into another game based in Eberron and I've always liked the setting.

So a starting area that would be good for your rural beginnings would be either Aundair or Breland. Both have grains and other types of crops as a major resource.

Now as far as my class goes I'm leaning towards a changeling bard, a cleric of sorts, or an inquisitor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 28, 2011)

I will be watching this thread. No concept, yet.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 28, 2011)

As I didn't get a chance to my magus Kansai in "City of the Dead", can I transfer the concept to your new game? Obvious it would need re-engineering and a new paint job (background).

I'm not familiar with the Eberron setting so can't help on the location.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not retracting my interest but considering the formentioned thread fizzled before launch, I am holding off an character and background building until a concept of the campaign is completed. I can help and throw out some ideas on the matter however.

You can go any route you want with it, I'm good with any. We could be part of a mercenary group or working for a specific Dragonmarked house. Also so you know the last time I played an Eberron camapign I single handly burnt 60% of Sharn's market district to the ground...on accident, my bad. But more to the point of discussion. Eberron, like all the worlds, holds hundreads if not thousands of ways to jump off the adventure. Watch a movie, read a book, or anything to get that brain running and you got my support once again for an adventure.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 28, 2011)

Will the rural starting point affect the possible class/race choices?

Would a wizard or alchemist be feasible?

I'm not sure what was up with Thrane, but Karrnath had a lot of undead, right?

(Which PRD do you use? I really like the shadow magic stuff (Shadowcaster) from Inner Sea Magic and it is easily re-flavor-able and available on Pathfinder SRD  (Pathfinder_OGC))


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 28, 2011)

When I saw " PRD " I mean the Offical PRD on Paizo's website. If I say " SRD " then I mean Pathfinder_OGC . All classes should be feasible, though obviously how you obtained this experience while living in a rural farming/logging/fishing/mining community will be a required part of your background (giant continent spanning wars might be approriate explanations for more exotic classes,  ) . 

I suppose the general idea of your background is okay, ghostcat, though since this is Eberron I would suggest that your mentors are not going to be on the level of " arch mage " or " weapon master " so much as maybe " court wizard " and " veteran swordsman " .


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 28, 2011)

Character ideas:

Halfling Umbral Wildblooded Sorcerer.
Tiefling Witch (Shadow Patron, Scorpion Familiar)

Elf Sage Wildblooded Sorcerer

Halfling Master Summoner


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 29, 2011)

Before we get into character ideas, I am really looking for national preferences. Where the campaign is taking place should naturally affect how you approach your characters. So, suggestions on where to place it, even from passerbys, would be most welcome.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not fully knowledgeable in Eberron geography. Could you post a sentence or two for each place. I remember Breland and Karrnath, as Talenta and Xendrik, but I don't really remember the feel of Thrane or Aundair.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I'm not fully knowledgeable in Eberron geography. Could you post a sentence or two for each place. I remember Breland and Karrnath, as Talenta and Xendrik, but I don't really remember the feel of Thrane or Aundair.




Haven't had chance to look at it yet. But the Wiki help.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks.

Ok, I think I remembered Breland and Karrnath better because I like them more 

If we do Breland and it is known for being cosmopolitan, how this will be reflected at the rural village starting point?

If we do Karrnath, would you consider to remove the evil descriptor from some of the undead spells, so they are more usable for PCs?


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 29, 2011)

I am generally a very RAW sort of guy. And I imagine all the spels with the (evil) descriptor had it in v3.5 as well. With Eberron though, it is more the case that alignments themselves are looser and more grey. Unless you realy go overboard, there should not be a lot of consequences outside of roleplaying for casting the occasional (evil) spell. Just means you will not be a saint.

I am not sure thought what you mean by Breland being cosmopolitan affecting the rural starting point. It will likely be the case that exotic races will be much more rarely encountered as NPCs, but a PC of any race should be able to find a reason to be from there and not driven out, as long as they do not conform to some kind of villainous sterotype of their race.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, then I will narrow my vote down to Breland for a diverse start without much racism from the NPCs.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm fine with Breland as well.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 1, 2011)

I just converted an Eberron game over to pathfinder, and we are back in Aundair for the time being. Of the kingdoms I like Breland and Karrnath for their flavor. Breland has Sharn and New Cyre and all the plots that go with that, while Karrnath has the armies of undead serving alongside the regular folk. Of course there always the monstrous lands like Droaam to choose from that could be fun. Aundair is okay if you delve into the subplots but it can feel like a generic fantasy kingdom.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 1, 2011)

So, here is what I am thinking:

The characters are from the area in Breland that sits in between the Whitehorn Wood, the Dragonwood, and Castle Arakhain. From my looking at the population numbers in Breland, and a thread I started in the General Forum, it has come to my attention that the number of people that live in this area (roughly a 50 km radius of the starting town) is likely to be astounding: five large towns, theoretically ~500 villages, encompassing upwards of 250,000 people. In any case, each character hails from a different village, and at the beginning of the game they will all have been summoned to the central town, which is how they meet. The _important thing to note_ is that the origin and location of the characters is not meant to be a limit on what this game will be like. It is primarily meant to be a sandbox game, and if the characters do not care for this area at all, they are free to go somewhere else to find fame and fortune. I am merely provided a framework to get things off the ground.

In any case, the theme of this area is one that is finally getting a chance to sort its affairs out. The Last War has meant a lot of things have been put off for a long time, and only know are the resources becoming available to clean things up. There might be bandits to put down, mysteries to investigate that were once unimportant, ruins to to explore that have not been touched by the authorities in nearly a century, and just in general to clean up things that have been allowed to fester as men and resources have been tied up fighting an all-out war. Perhaps also new threats that are having a chance to emerge now that military vigilance is being to wane.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 2, 2011)

_On the recommendation of certain distinguished personages you are hereby summoned to a special counsel of Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur to take place on the date of Nymm 17, 998 YK, in Office of the Mayor of the Town of Amrovel. It is recommended that you marshall your resources and prepare for an extended absence from your place of residence. If you cannot find anyone to care for your affairs while you are away, it will be provided for by the Town of Amrovel. It is requested that you avoid discussion of your business with Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur with anyone beyond those whom must necessarily be concerned with your absence. 

Signed,
Marsen Tangskt, Clerk to Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur_


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 2, 2011)

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION] Still going with a Magus - Kensai Archetype. Here's his background with a new Eberron paint-job.Hope this is OK.

[sblock=Background]Acryinton and Stanley were a couple of elderly and, if the truth be told slightly senile, members of House Medani. After a long an distinguished career, as a mage and weapon master respectively, Baron Treblin d'Medani decided to put them out to grass. So the pair were installed in one of the house's villas near Castla Arakhain in Breland.  At first they were content to just potter around their villa but all too soon they got bored. They then decided to see if they could train someone to combine the skill of both a mage and a sword master such that he could use both simultaneously.

Having searched the nearby towns for a likely candidate, they choose a 10 year old orphan who was barely surviving by begging and was delighted at his lucky break. Even though it meant him giving up his old life and assuming a new identity. 

Calling their new protege Unirse, they started his training in earnest. Unirse was less pleased at the exhaustive regimen to which he was subjected. However he stuck to too it and had just finished his initial training when a letter arrived ordering him to a meeting with the Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur.

To say that Acryinton and Stanley were irritated is a gross understatement. Not only was the mayor taking their experiment away before they had time to study how well it worked. The project was supposed to be a secret and they had no idea how the mayor knew about Unirse.









*OOC:*


Name subject to change up to start of play






[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 2, 2011)

I think you would be better off portraying your character as either trained by members of House Deneith, Aundairians who were upset by being turfed when they got too old, or Brelish agents experimenting with duplicating Aundairian training. Medani just does not quite make as much sense as people who would be interested in combat research.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 3, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> I think you would be better off portraying your character as either trained by members of House Deneith, Aundairians who were upset by being turfed when they got too old, or Brelish agents experimenting with duplicating Aundairian training. Medani just does not quite make as much sense as people who would be interested in combat research.




Thanks for the tip. I did say I am not that familiar with Eberron, so any advice is welcome. I think I'll go with the disgruntled House Deneith members.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 3, 2011)

I do not suppose then that there is anyone else interested? What more do people feel like they need to see before they are willing to comit?


----------



## Damage Inc. (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm still very much interested and the only reason I have yet to respond is I've had some trouble connecting to threads and no luck posting. You still need two more players before you should consider starting the actual game or character creation. Just be patient. I'm uncertain of what race/class I want to be and will decided soon. I want to read up on the deities and so forth before I commit to a class.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 3, 2011)

I would be interested as well if you're not full up yet. I'd be interested in playing a Cyran refugee from the New Cyre colony in eastern Breland. He'd be fixated on figuring out what caused the Day of Mourning.

I've got a lot of ideas to choose from, depending on what other people pick. I figure I'll go for some sort of melee character. A dwarf monk (with the Hungry Ghost alt. option) trying to cement the new peace from the Treaty of Thronehold or a human rogue that only uses saps because he is done with all the killing from the Last War. 



One other option I was considering, but this one is more work to convert:

There is an eberron book called Magic of Eberron where there was a half-daelkyr race. They count as aberrations, have darkvision, and it has a symbiont that it has to keep contact with or they character starts to die until it can grow a new one. I was thinking that he was caught in the edges of the Mournland disaster which warped him. The symbiont is like a familiar. I was thinking the breed leech. It gives 5 extra temporary hit points every day. I considering fighter or barbarian for that one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2011)

Still torn between Elf Sage Wildblooded Sorcerer and Halfling Master Summoner. Still interested!


----------



## Damage Inc. (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm thinking torn between an elven ranger (archer) or a human barbarian that only goes into rage mode when he misses several times in a row or gets hit several times in a row. The elves temperment would be casual but the barbarian would be a jackass, but towards NPC's he dosen't like and not the group.

Currently I'm leaning towards the elven ranger (archer).


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2011)

I do love a good Pathfinder game. What do you think of the Menhir Savant Druid archetype? Was thinking a druid fascinated by the warping of the natural magic fields created during the war, hoping to one day find a way to repair them. Would probably go with a domain rather than an animal companion; leaning towards the Storms subdomain.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Dec 5, 2011)

Changed my mind on the Ninja. I'll keep looking into a class I want to play here.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 5, 2011)

Eh... while I would technically allow Menhir Savant, I might appreciate it if you refrained. Being able to detect outsiders, fey and undead at will at 1st level, even if not unbalancing per se, might be too much of a wrench in the works of any plot involving deception and those types of creatures.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 6, 2011)

I slapped together two guys. They're not all done but the backgrounds and basic stuff is there. Take a look at the half-daelkyr fighter and tell me what you think. If you don't like it I'll work up that dwarf monk. Not sure which I like better yet. Kinda waiting to see what we need to fill out.

Rogue, Evret
[SBLOCK]

```
Character Name: Evret 
Class: Rogue
Race: Human
Size:  M
Gender: M 
Alignment:  NG
Deity:  

Str: 16 +3 (05p.)     Level: 1        
Dex: 14 +2 (05p.)     BAB: +0         HP: 10 (1d8+2)
Con: 14 +2 (05p.)     CMB: +3    
Int: 13 +0 (03p.)     CMD: +14    
Wis: 10 +0 (00p.)     Speed: 30'      
Cha: 12 +0 (02p.)     Init: +2                 

Stat Increases by Level
4th - 
8th - 
12th - 
16th - 

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +3    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    15
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 13

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +2    +0    +2
Ref:                       2    +2    +0    +4
Will:                      0    +0    +0    +0 


Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Sap                      +3     1d6+3       20x2
 Sneak Attack                   1d6+1d6 (Sap Adept Feat)
Sling                    +2     1d4+3       20x2

Languages: 
Common, 


Race Abilities: 
Race : Ability
Human : +2 to (Str) Ability
Human : +1 skill point per level

Class Abilities: 
Rogue : Sneak Attack : 1d6 vs flat footed opponents
Rogue : Trapfinding : 1/2 Level to perception and disable device for traps

Feats: 
Feat - Location - Description
Human 1 - Combat Expertise : -1 to attack rolls to add +1 dodge to AC
Level 1 - Sap Adept (UC book) : Additional 1d6 to sneak attack damage when using a sap. SA damage is non-lethal

Future Feats
Rogue 2nd - Combat Talent - Improved Feint
Level 3 - Weapon Focus (Sap)
Level 5 - Sap Master - Sap Sneak Attack does 6d6
Level 7 - 
Level 9 - 
Level 11 - 
Level 13 - 
Level 15 - 
Level 17 - 
Level 19 - 


Skill Points: 10        
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics                  1    +2     +3   +6
Appraise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Bluff                       1    +1     +3   +5
Climb                       0    +0     +0   +0
Craft                       0    +0     +0   +0
Diplomacy                   1    +1     +3   +5
Disable Device              1    +2     +3   +6
Disguise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Escape Artist               1    +2     +3   +6
Fly                         0    +0     +0   +0
Handle Animal               0    +0     +0   +0
Heal                        0    +0     +0   +0
Intimidate                  1    +1     +3   +5
Knowledge (arcana)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (dungeoneering)   0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (engineering)     0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (geography)       0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (history)         0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (local)           0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (nature)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (nobility)        0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (planes)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (religion)        0    +0     +0   +0
Linguistics                 0    +0     +0   +0
Perception                  1    +0     +3   +4
Perform(Dance)              1    +1     +3   +5
Profession                  0    +0     +0   +0
Ride                        0    +0     +0   +0
Sense Motive                1    +0     +3   +4
Sleight of Hand             0    +0     +0   +0
Spellcraft                  0    +0     +0   +0
Stealth                     1    +2     +3   +6
Survival                    0    +0     +0   +0
Swim                        0    +0     +0   +0
Use Magic Device            0    +0     +0   +0


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Bedroll                        1sp  1.25lb
Silk Rope                     10gp     5lb
Sunrod x3                      6gp     3lb
Black Explorers Outfit	       
Masterwork Studded Leather   175gp
Sap                            1gp
Sling

Total Weight:00.0lb      Money: 00gp 0sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:              00.00  00-00  00-00  000   000

Age: 35
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 150lb
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: White, Tanned
```

Description
The man standing still before you looks wholly unremarkable. His plain face and tosseled hair looks like it could belong to any commoner, farmer, or merchantman. When he moves however his entire deamoner changes. His movement can only be described as a prowl. Grace belies rippling strength beneath his sun and weather tanned skin. Once he might have dominated any encounter but ages unrelenting flow has worn on him. One day a younger, stronger man will bring him down. But not today.

Background
Evret was born 35 years ago in the midst of a bloody conflict. A son of Cyre, jewel of Galifers Crown, and home to the greatest and most advanced people of the known world. The war had been going on long before he was born and looked like it would continue long after his childrens children were born. Cyre lay at the center of the continent and as such it was constantly preyed upon from all sides. It should have been ripped apart like a fawn by a pack of wolves but the proud, strong people stood their ground against predations on all sides. They lost ground here and there, but they gained it back with blood and steel and grit. Evret was born a farmers son. He helped his family raise horses and work leather into shields, armor, saddles, and tack. The call came each year for the able bodied to come and fight for their country, their lives, and their freedom. When he was old enough he volunteered proudly. His father served before him, but lost a leg to the zealots of Thrane. His father before him was slain by an Aundairian raiding party. Evret knew he had an honored line to live up to and he would do his best.

His speed, strength, and agility made him an invaluable scout and spy for his people. He tracked patrols, supply lines, and army movements on every front. Death was a constant companion, though never his enemy. He bloodied his hands time and time again. A black knife in the dark. A bottle of poison in the ale. A signal to begin an attack. He did it all for his way of life. 

That was all taken from him on what was to be known as the Day of Mourning. Some cataclysm, some kind of attack, some divine judgement, he never knew for sure what it was. He was near the border when the earth threw him to the ground and all around him the world shook. From the north east came a rolling tide of horror. A dead grey mist blown outward by a foul wind and carrying with it the damned cries of his countrymen. Scared witless he turned tail and fled. He ran for hours. Sometimes he saw people from other lands running as well. None of them paid him any mind. No one wanted any more killing that day.

For him, that was the last day of his life. 

He fled over the border into Breland. There he waited with the other refugees, dejected and broken hearted at the thought of all he had lost. In the depths of his despair he saw a glint of hope. The Treaty of Thronehold was signed. The Last War was ended. It was the last war anyone would ever need to fight. He knew then that he would not bloody his hands again for war. However he made a second oath, along with every other man, woman, and child of Lost Cyre. He would find those responsible for the devastation of his home and kin. Then he would have blood one last time.
[/SBLOCK]

Fighter, Edgar
[SBLOCK]

```
Character Name: Edgar 
Class: Fighter
Race: Half-Daelkyr
Size:  M
Gender: M 
Alignment: CN 
Deity:  

Str: 16 +3 (05p.)     Level: 1        
Dex: 15 +2 (07p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 12 (19) (1d10+2) (+5 Temporary, +2 Feat)
Con: 14 +2 (05p.)     CMB: +4    
Int: 10 +0 (00p.)     CMD: +16    
Wis: 13 +1 (03p.)     Speed: 30'      
Cha: 10 +0 (00p.)     Init: +2                 

Stat Increases by Level
4th - 
8th - 
12th - 
16th - 

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 14

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +2    +1    +5
Ref:                       0    +2    +0    +2
Will:                      0    +1    +0    +1 


Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Two-Bladed Sword           +2/+2  1d8+3/1d8+1 19-20x2
Shortbow                    +3     1d6+0       20x3

Languages: 
Common 


Race Abilities: 
Race : Ability
Half-Daelkyr : Ability Bonus? (Going with +2 to str for now for human heritage)
Half-Daelkyr : Abberation Type
Half-Daelkyr : Darkvision 60'
Half-Daelkyr : Unbalanced Mind - Attempting to read a Half-Daelkyrs mind requires a DC11 will save or be dazed for 1 round.
Half-Daelkyr : Symbiont Mastery - +4 to will saves for personality conflicts with a symbiont. +2 hp per symbiont attached.
Half-Daelkyr : Symbiont Dependancy - Lose 1 con/day if not in contact with symbiont until a new one is grown in 2d4 days
Half-Daelkyr : Symbiont - Breed Leech - Provides 5 temporary hit points that are refreshed each day and +1 fortitude saves. Ego Score 4

Class Abilities: 
Fighter : 

Feats: 
Feat - Location - Description
Level 1 - Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Two Bladed Sword)
Class 1 - Two Weapon Fighting

Future Feats
Class 2 - Double Slice
Level 3 - Dodge
Class 4 - Mobility
Level 5 - Spring Attack
Class 6 - Vital Strike
Level 7 - Fleet
Class 8 - 
Level 9 - 
Class 10 - 
Level 11 - 
Class 12 - 
Level 13 - 
Class 14 - 
Level 15 - 
Class 16 - 
Level 17 - 
Class 18 - 
Level 19 - 
Class 20 - 


Skill Points: 02       
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics                  0    +0     +0   +0
Appraise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Bluff                       0    +0     +0   +0
Climb                       1    +3     +3   +7
Craft                       0    +0     +0   +0
Diplomacy                   0    +0     +0   +0
Disable Device              0    +0     +0   +0
Disguise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Escape Artist               0    +0     +0   +0
Fly                         0    +0     +0   +0
Handle Animal               0    +0     +0   +0
Heal                        0    +0     +0   +0
Intimidate                  1    +0     +3   +4
Knowledge (arcana)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (dungeoneering)   0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (engineering)     0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (geography)       0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (history)         0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (local)           0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (nature)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (nobility)        0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (planes)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (religion)        0    +0     +0   +0
Linguistics                 0    +0     +0   +0
Perception                  0    +0     +0   +0
Perform                     0    +0     +0   +0
Profession                  0    +0     +0   +0
Ride                        0    +0     +0   +0
Sense Motive                0    +0     +0   +0
Sleight of Hand             0    +0     +0   +0
Spellcraft                  0    +0     +0   +0
Stealth                     0    +0     +0   +0
Survival                    0    +0     +0   +0
Swim                        0    +0     +0   +0
Use Magic Device            0    +0     +0   +0


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Bedroll                        1sp  1.25lb
Silk Rope                     10gp     5lb
Sunrod x3                      6gp     3lb
Explorers Outfit
Two Bladed Sword             100gp
Chain Shirt                  100gp
	       
Total Weight:00.0lb      Money: 00gp 0sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:              00.00  00-00  00-00  000   000

Age: 25
Height: 6'
Weight: 190lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: White
Skin: Brown
```

Description
Something is not quite right about this man. His tall form hunches slightly at the shoulders. His limbs are overly long and limber. His fingers flex and bend just a little farther than normal. His eyes dart about as if checking every shadow for danger. Sometimes his lips move as if he talks to himself. When he moves, his hulking form lurches but somehow manages to avoid bumping into obstacles. Each flaw by themself might have gone unheeded but all together in one unfortunate person leads the mind to wonder what is wrong with him. He wears a heavy aundairian chain shirt over padding and a large leather skullcap with metal bands of karranthian make. His greaves look of elvish craft, possibly from valenar. Across his back he carries a long weapon with leather coverings for both ends. Its grip in the middle looks as if it were made for something with only three fingers but he still wields it with some skill.



Background
Edgar is an unfortunate man. He only ever wanted to serve his country. Cyre was his home, and his fathers home, and so on back through the generations. When his time came he signed up immediately and with eager anticipation. However his first combat patrol was routed leaving most of his companions dead. He gathered what supplies from the field that he could and he limped his way back to the nearest staging point. Once more he was sent out. Again his unit was decimated. Each time he would fight his way back to his own people, replacing whatever bits of armor or weapons that he had lost with what he could scavenge from the battlefield. He was considered bad luck, an ill omen. No one wanted him in their squad. He was left guarding supply trains or standing watch on depots. 

On the Day of Mourning when the sky was rent assunder and the earth groaned in agony, he knew it would be his end. There was no where to run when all the world seemed to be turning itself inside out. He ran anyway, as fast and far as his legs could carry him. He was nearing the border to Breland when he tripped and went down in a foul smelling swamp. When he regained his senses and struggled to rise he found he was caught in the bog. Behind him rose the miles-high killing grey mist blown along by the dying cries of all life. He covered his head and hunkered low in the filthy swamp.

He doesn't recall anything after that. He only knew that when he stumbled his way out of the grey mist he wasn't alone. Something came with him. He could feel it stuck between his shoulder blades just out of reach. At night he dreamed of madness. Colossal sky worms burrowing through clouds of tin. Blood rain that falls upward from the living. Voices from everything he touched. His mad wanderings carried him away from the borders of the shattered country and into Breland. His body was warped and in his mind he felt another presence. An unwelcome one. He does his best to hide his conditions from his fellow refugees but one day he will be unable to hide his condition any longer. When that day comes where will he find succor at? What home will take in a monster like him? How many zealots will hunt him down and burn his taint from the land? Fear drives him forward now, the fear of discovery and the fear of the future. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 6, 2011)

Evret looks alright, though he should only have 140 gp worth of equipment. As I mentioned that only Eberron elements from the ECS may be chosen, Edgar is a no-no.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright by me, I'll edit Evret and get him finished up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 6, 2011)

I wanted my halfling summoner to conjure dinosaurs, but it looks like that the lowest dino summon is level 4...

Working on my elf sage sorcerer. Hire of a long wizard line, which caused his blood to mutate, making his magic more natural than book-learned.

This was seen as unnatural, which is why his parents flew to Breland to avoid persecution.

I will post some mechanics soon.


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> Eh... while I would technically allow Menhir Savant, I might appreciate it if you refrained. Being able to detect outsiders, fey and undead at will at 1st level, even if not unbalancing per se, might be too much of a wrench in the works of any plot involving deception and those types of creatures.




I honestly hadn't even considered that, since I was more keen on the later abilities, and thought of that as something that might be only conditionally handy.  If you don't have a problem with the rest of the abilities, I'd be happy to swap back that first level ability for the normal nature sense / wild empathy. I'm not sure the sensing ability does much for the ley line fluff, anyway.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 6, 2011)

I kind of prefer my rules RAW.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2011)

Hm, I think my idea could work with either sorcerer or witch. I will write both up mechanically and see who comes closest how I envisioned the character.

[sblock=Elf Sorcerer]

STR: 10 +0 (00pts)
DEX: 16 +3 (05pts) (includes racial bonus)
CON: 12 +1 (05pts) (includes racial penalty)
INT: 16 +3 (05pts) (includes racial bonus)
WIS: 13 +1 (03pts)
CHA: 12 +1 (02pts)


Feat:
1) Point Blank Shot

Traits:
Desperate Focus
Reactionary

Skills:
Bluff
Intimidate
Knowledge (Arcane)
Spellcraft
Use Magic Device

Spells Known:
0 (4): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation
1 (2): Mage Armor, Color Spray

Equipment  (70 gp)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Elf Witch]

STR: 10 +0 (00pts)
DEX: 16 +3 (05pts) (includes racial bonus)
CON: 12 +1 (05pts) (includes racial penalty)
INT: 16 +3 (05pts) (includes racial bonus)
WIS: 13 +1 (03pts)
CHA: 12 +1 (02pts)


Feat:
1) Accursed Hex

Traits:
Desperate Focus
Dangerously Curious

Skills:
Knowledge (Arcane)
Knowledge (Nature)
Knowledge (Planes)
Spellcraft
Use Magic Device

Patron:
Shadow

Familiar:
Bat

Hey:
Slumber

Spells Known:
0 (all): all
1 (6): Mage Armor, Ear-Piercing Scream, Sleep, Enlarge Person, Frostbite, Reduce Person

Spells Prepared:
 0 (3): Daze, Guidance, Detect Magic
 1 (2): Mage Armor, Ear-Piercing Scream

Equipment  (105 gp)
[/sblock]

How do we determine starting money?


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry for not posting a character yet. RL has kicked in at the moment. Hopefully things will be back to normal later in the week.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 8, 2011)

Is their any Shade/Fetchling like race in Eberron?

Fetchling


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 8, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> How do we determine starting money?




He quoted 140gp for my rogue so I'd assume we're using the Average starting wealth table at the top of the Equipment page for the core rulebook.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is the final version of Evret

Evret, Human Rogue 1
[SBLOCK]

```
Character Name: Evret McKellar
Class: Rogue
Race: Human
Size:  M
Gender: M 
Alignment:  NG
Deity: Olladra - Goddess of Feast and Good Fortune 

Str: 16 +3 (05p.)     Level: 1        
Dex: 14 +2 (05p.)     BAB: +0         HP: 10 (1d8+2)
Con: 14 +2 (05p.)     CMB: +3    
Int: 13 +1 (03p.)     CMD: +14    
Wis: 10 +0 (00p.)     Speed: 30'      
Cha: 12 +1 (02p.)     Init: +2                 

Stat Increases by Level
4th - 
8th - 
12th - 
16th - 

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +3    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    15
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 13

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +2    +0    +2
Ref:                       2    +2    +0    +4
Will:                      0    +0    +0    +0 


Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Sap                      +3     1d6+3       20x2
 Sneak Attack                   1d6+1d6 (Sap Adept Feat)
Sling                    +2     1d4+3       20x2

Languages: 
Common, Elven


Race Abilities: 
Race : Ability
Human : +2 to (Str) Ability
Human : +1 skill point per level

Class Abilities: 
Rogue : Sneak Attack : 1d6 vs flat footed opponents
Rogue : Trapfinding : 1/2 Level to perception and disable device for traps

Traits
Armor Expert - Reduce Armor check Penalties by 1 to minimum of 0
Fast Talker - +1 to Bluff skill

Feats: 
Feat - Location - Description
Human 1 - Combat Expertise : -1 to attack rolls to add +1 dodge to AC
Level 1 - Sap Adept (UC book) : Additional 1d6 to sneak attack damage when using a sap. SA damage is non-lethal

Future Feats
Rogue 2nd - Combat Talent - Improved Feint
Level 3 - Weapon Focus (Sap)
Level 5 - Sap Master - Sap Sneak Attack does 6d6
Level 7 - 
Level 9 - 
Level 11 - 
Level 13 - 
Level 15 - 
Level 17 - 
Level 19 - 


Skill Points: 10        
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics                  1    +2     +3   +6
Appraise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Bluff                       1    +1     +4   +6
Climb                       0    +0     +0   +0
Craft                       0    +0     +0   +0
Diplomacy                   1    +1     +3   +5
Disable Device              1    +2     +3   +6
Disguise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Escape Artist               1    +2     +3   +6
Fly                         0    +0     +0   +0
Handle Animal               0    +0     +0   +0
Heal                        0    +0     +0   +0
Intimidate                  1    +1     +3   +5
Knowledge (arcana)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (dungeoneering)   0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (engineering)     0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (geography)       0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (history)         0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (local)           0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (nature)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (nobility)        0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (planes)          0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (religion)        0    +0     +0   +0
Linguistics                 0    +0     +0   +0
Perception                  1    +0     +3   +4
Perform(Dance)              1    +1     +3   +5
Profession                  0    +0     +0   +0
Ride                        0    +0     +0   +0
Sense Motive                1    +0     +3   +4
Sleight of Hand             0    +0     +0   +0
Spellcraft                  0    +0     +0   +0
Stealth                     1    +2     +3   +6
Survival                    0    +0     +0   +0
Swim                        0    +0     +0   +0
Use Magic Device            0    +0     +0   +0


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Bedroll                        1sp     2lb
Silk Rope                     10gp     5lb
Sunrod x3                      6gp     3lb
Black Explorers Outfit	       
Studded Leather               25gp    20lb
Sap                            1gp     2lb
Sling                          1gp     1lb
Manacles x2                   30gp     4lb
Thieves Tools                 30gp     1lb
Water SKin                     1gp     4lb
Rations x2                     1gp     2lb


Total Weight: 44.0lb      Money: 34gp 9sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:              76.00  77-153  154-230  460   1150

Age: 35
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 150lb
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: White, Tanned
```

Description
The man standing still before you looks wholly unremarkable. His plain face and tosseled hair looks like it could belong to any commoner, farmer, or merchantman. When he moves however his entire deamoner changes. His movement can only be described as a prowl. Grace belies rippling strength beneath his sun and weather tanned skin. Once he might have dominated any encounter but ages unrelenting flow has worn on him. One day a younger, stronger man will bring him down. But not today.

Background
Evret was born 35 years ago in the midst of a bloody conflict. A son of Cyre, jewel of Galifers Crown, and home to the greatest and most advanced people of the known world. The war had been going on long before he was born and looked like it would continue long after his childrens children were born. Cyre lay at the center of the continent and as such it was constantly preyed upon from all sides. It should have been ripped apart like a fawn by a pack of wolves but the proud, strong people stood their ground against predations on all sides. They lost ground here and there, but they gained it back with blood and steel and grit. Evret was born a farmers son. He helped his family raise horses and work leather into shields, armor, saddles, and tack. The call came each year for the able bodied to come and fight for their country, their lives, and their freedom. When he was old enough he volunteered proudly. His father served before him, but lost a leg to the zealots of Thrane. His father before him was slain by an Aundairian raiding party. Evret knew he had an honored line to live up to and he would do his best.

His speed, strength, and agility made him an invaluable scout and spy for his people. He tracked patrols, supply lines, and army movements on every front. Death was a constant companion, though never his enemy. He bloodied his hands time and time again. A black knife in the dark. A bottle of poison in the ale. A signal to begin an attack. He did it all for his way of life. 

That was all taken from him on what was to be known as the Day of Mourning. Some cataclysm, some kind of attack, some divine judgement, he never knew for sure what it was. He was near the border when the earth threw him to the ground and all around him the world shook. From the north east came a rolling tide of horror. A dead grey mist blown outward by a foul wind and carrying with it the damned cries of his countrymen. Scared witless he turned tail and fled. He ran for hours. Sometimes he saw people from other lands running as well. None of them paid him any mind. No one wanted any more killing that day.

For him, that was the last day of his life. 

He fled over the border into Breland. There he waited with the other refugees, dejected and broken hearted at the thought of all he had lost. In the depths of his despair he saw a glint of hope. The Treaty of Thronehold was signed. The Last War was ended. It was the last war anyone would ever need to fight. He knew then that he would not bloody his hands again for war. However he made a second oath, along with every other man, woman, and child of Lost Cyre. He would find those responsible for the devastation of his home and kin. Then he would have blood one last time.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks good, Selc.

As for Fetchlings, in principle we could come up with some way for them to fit into Eberron. The only question is where? Perhaps those humans conceived in the Faded Forest during the month of Sypheros (when it contains a manifest zone to Mabar) have a chance of being born as Fetchlings. Or likewise in any Mabar manifest zone. Perhaps there is even a remote chance of it happening when Mabar is coterminous with Eberron, and that depending on the exact sort of event that caused it the colouration of the Fetchling is predetermined: White for the Faded Forest and other temporary manifest zones, Black for the Gloaming and other permanent manifest zones, and Grey for Long Shadows.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 8, 2011)

OK First draft. Still not sure about the character name. That is definitely draft.

[sblock="Unirse"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Magus - Kensai Archetype (1)
Level: 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages:  Common, ?, ?, ?
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
DEX 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
CON 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
INT 18 (+4) [base 16] {10 pts}
WIS 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
CHA 08 (-1) [base 08] {-2 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10 = [(1d8=8) + 1 (CON) + 1 (Favoured Class)
AC: 12/13 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 2 [DEX]/(+ 1 (Canny Defence)
Touch: 12/13 = 10 + 2 [DEX]/(+ 1 (Canny Defence)
Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +4 = +2 [DEX] +2 [Reactionary Trait]
BAB: +0 = +0 (Magus)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) +0 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 +2 (STR) +2 (DEX) +0 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 [base] + 1 [CON]
Reflex: +2 = +0 [base] + 2 [DEX]
Will: +2 = +2 [base] + 0 [WIS]
Speed: 30 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Crossbow, Heavy +2 = +0 [BAB] +2 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d10, 19-20x2, 120 ft. [Range]
Dagger +2 = +0 [BAB] +2 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d4+2, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +2 = +0 [BAB] +2 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4+2, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Sword, Bastard (One-handed) +2 = +0 [BAB] +2 [STR] +1 [Weapon Focus] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d10+3, 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 INT
Bonus Feat
Skilled
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Magus:
Arcane Pool: 5 = 1 (Class) + 4 (INT)
Concentration Check: +11 = [+1 (Level) +4 (INT) +4 (Feat: Combat Casting) +2 (Trait: Focused Mind)
Cantrips
Spell Combat

Kenasai:
Canny Defense
Diminished Spellcasting
Weapon Focus - Bastard Sword
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Class Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Bastard Sword

Feats:
1st Level: Arcane Strike
Human Bonus: Combat Casting

Traits:
Focused Mind
Reactionary[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 7 = [2 (class) +4 (INT) +1 (Skilled Racial Trait)] x 1 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -0
Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+02 =  Acrobatics             +02    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+04 =  Appraise               +04    +00   +0  +00       INT
-01 =  Bluff                  -01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+06 =  Climb                  +02    +01   +3  +00   -0  STR
+04 =  Craft (Untrained)      +04    +00   +0  +00       INT
-01 =  Diplomacy              -01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
-01 =  Disguise               -01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+02 =  Escape Artist          +02    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+02 =  Fly                    +02    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+00 =  Heal                   +00    +00   +0  +00       WIS
-01 =  Intimidate             -01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+08 =  Knowledge (Arcana)^    +04    +01   +3  +00       INT
+01 =  Perception             +00    +01   +0  +00       WIS
-01 =  Perform (Untrained)    -01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+02 =  Ride                   +02    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+00 =  Sense Motive           +00    +00   +0  +00       WIS
+08 =  Spellcraft^            +04    +01   +3  +00       INT
+02 =  Stealth                +02    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+00 =  Survival               +00    +00   +0  +00       WIS
+06 =  Swim                   +02    +01   +3  +00   -0  STR
+03 =  Use Magic Device^      -01    +01   +3  +00       CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Backpack                                 2gp    2lbs
- Bedroll                                1sp    5lbs
- Blanket (Winter)                       5sp    3lbs
- Grappling Hook                         1gp    4lbs
- Lantern (Bullseye)                     12gp   3lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Rope (Silk/50 ft.)                     10gp   5lbs
- Spellbook (Wizard's/Blank)             15gp   3lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
Bolts, Crossbow (10)                     1gp    1lbs
Crossbow, Heavy                          50gp   8lbs
Dagger                                   2gp    1lbs
Explorer's Outfit                        0cp    8lbs
Pouch (Belt)                             1gp    0.5lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1cp    0lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1cp    0lbs
- Twine (50 ft.)                         1cp    0.5lbs
- Whetstone                              2cp    1lbs
- Whistle, Signal                        8sp    0lbs
Spell Component Pouch                    5gp    2lbs
Sword, Bastard                           35gp   6lbs
Total weight carried: 55 lbs.
```
Treasure: 2gp, 3sp, 5cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 58lbs
Medium: 59 to 116lbs
Heavy: 117 to 175lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 175 lbs.
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color:  Brown
Skin Color: Pale
Apperance: [/sblock]
[sblock=Spellbook]*Magus Level 0:* Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Spark

*Magus Level 1:* Chill Touch, Color Spray, Grease, Obscuring Mist, Shocking Grasp, True Strike[/sblock] [sblock=Background]Acryinton and Stanley were a couple of elderly and, if the truth be told slightly senile, members of House Deneith. They had both had long and distinguished career as scholar specialising in magic and fighter tactics respectively. However, Baron Breven d'Deneith finally decided that the pair were starting to become a liability to the house and put them out to grass. So the pair were installed in one of the house's villas near Castla Arakhain in Breland.

The two scholars were not pleased at there enforced retirement, especially as they were so far away from their native Aundair. So they then decided to show everyone that they were not passed it and to produce a more effective warrior by seamlessly combining magic use and sword mastery.

Having searched the nearby towns for a likely candidate, they choose a 10 year old orphan who was barely surviving by begging and was delighted at his lucky break. Even though it meant him giving up his old life and assuming a new identity.

Calling their new protege Unirse, they started his training in earnest. Unirse was less pleased at the exhaustive regimen to which he was subjected. However he stuck to too it and had just finished his initial training when a letter arrived ordering him to a meeting with the Mayor of Amrovel Vileema Falkur.

To say that Acryinton and Stanley were irritated is a gross understatement. Not only was the mayor taking their experiment away before they had time to study how well it worked. The project was supposed to be a secret and they had no idea how the mayor knew about Unirse.
[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 9, 2011)

Alright, so so far it looks for players we so far have:

SelcSilverhand - Human Rogue
ghostcast - Human Kensai Magus
Walking Dad - possibly an arcane full caster, but still undecided
Damage Inc. - possibly an Elven Ranger, but still undecided
jkason - possibly a Druid of some sort

Five or six is probably the right number of players.


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2011)

Think I'm going to bow out of this one. Have fun, folks!


----------



## Arrowhawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> Alright, so so far it looks for players we so far have:
> 
> SelcSilverhand - Human Rogue
> ghostcast - Human Kensai Magus
> ...



I'd be interested in playing a human ranger, especially if Damage is undecided.

If that's a go, I'll create a character.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2011)

I would be interested in a Mark of Shadow, to root the character more in Eberron. Could this somehow part of the reason he has a shadow patron?

What would be good witch patrons in this setting?


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Arrowhawk.

I do not think that Dragonmarks and patrons are going to have any sort of essential connection. I mean, I suppose whatever otherworldly forces the " shadow " patron is might be attracted to someone that has powers that are somewhat compatible with their own, but it is not because they are the same thing by any means. The Mark of Shadow is a bloodline power connected to the Draconic Prophecy, not an otherwordly power of shadow. The character might even think there is some connection, but it is just the case that they will be factually wrong.

In any case, any patron in the PRD would probably be fine. Patrons never really need to be defined anyway, though many of them probably could be easily said to be attached to a certain part of Eberron.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Dec 14, 2011)

Let me just throw out some caveats so you can give me the boot if this is a problem:

1.  Not really familiar with the Eberron setting other than playing D&D Online for about six months

2.  This would be my first PbP so I may need instructions on how to link dice rolls to the posts.

3.  I would like to make a special request for the Ranger class.  If you say no it won't lower  my enthusiasm, but if you say yes, it will increase my enthusiasm :

In DDO (and now in our PnP campaign) they used the 3.5 rules as the base rule set.  However, there were many changes to the game for various reason.  One change which they made particular to Rangers was to give them _both_ combat styles at the appropriate levels.  So at 2nd level, you got both Rapid Shot and TWF.  Oddly enough, this generally makes the Ranger less effective in low level combat and more vulnerable.  Why?  Because every analysis I've seen of TWF says its inferior to S&B or THF.  Nevertheless, I like it for stylistic reasons, immersion reasons.  Makes more sense, imho, for a character with generally above average Dex to use two weapons when dropping his bow.  

As I said, giving both styles will have a negligible (if not wholly negative) effect on the Ranger's effectiveness as a combatant, but I like the theme;  no, I've never read any of the Drizz't novels    Any objection?  If at some point you feel it's unfair or playable, you can always make me choose one style.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you already converted the Dragonmark feats? I have currently no access to my 3.5 Eberron books, so a quick reminder of the Mark of Shadow benefits would be great.

[MENTION=6679551]Arrowhawk[/MENTION] Drizzt only used bows lately in his career. And I'm not the DM, but I see no negative to have both fighting styles and only benefits. BTW, the APG introduced more styles for rangers to choose from.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Dec 14, 2011)

@WD, I'm not familiar with the APG. 



> [MENTION=6679551]Arrowhawk[/MENTION] Drizzt only used bows lately in his career.



  I wouldn't know.  I was being serious when I said I haven't read any of the books.  I only heard about the novels from playing DDO and asking why so many people had names spelled like Drzzt.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Dec 14, 2011)

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], 

Here he is.  I don't know what char gen tool you guys are using, I just used a Javascript Pathfinder generator on the web.  If you can direct me to the proper tool for posting, I will redo the char using that tool

Thanks.

[sblock=Old Character]
	
	



```
Whyre of White Horn
Male Human Ranger 1
Chaotic Good
Representing Arrowhawk

Strength	13	(+1)
Dexterity	16	(+3)
Constitution	12	(+1)
Intelligence	14	(+2)
Wisdom	14	(+2)
Charisma	10	(+0)
Size:	Medium
Height:	6' 1"
Weight:	195 lb
Eyes:	Green
Hair:	White Straight; Beardless
Skin:	Brown
Total Hit Points: 12

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 + 3 [studded] + 3 [dexterity]

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 13
Initiative modifier:	 + 3	 = + 3 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:	 + 3	 = 2 [base] + 1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	 + 5	 = 2 [base] + 3 [dexterity]
Will save:	 + 2	 = 0 [base] + 2 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	 + 2	 = 1 [base] + 1 [strength]
Attack (missile):	 + 4	 = 1 [base] + 3 [dexterity]
Combat Maneuver Bonus:	 + 2	 = 1 [base] + 1 [strength]
Combat Maneuver Defense:	 + 15	 = 10 + 1 [base] + 1 [strength] + 3 [dexterity]

Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
50 lb. or less
51-100 lb.
101-150 lb.
150 lb.
300 lb.
750 lb.

Languages:	Common Sylvan (? 1 more)

Longsword [1d8, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]

Composite Longbow [1d8, crit x3, range incr. 110 ft., 3 lb, piercing]

Studded armor [light; + 3 AC; max dex + 5; check penalty -1 20 lb.]

Feats:

Point Blank Shot	+1 attack on damage on ranged targets within 30 feet
Precise Shot	Fire into melee without penalty
Skill Name
Key
Ability
Skill
Modifier
Ability
Modifier
Ranks
Misc.
Modifier
Acrobatics	Dex*	7 =	
+3
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Appraise	Int	2 =	
+2
Bluff	Cha	0 =	
+0
Climb	Str*	1 =	
+1
Craft_1	Int	2 =	
+2
Craft_2	Int	2 =	
+2
Craft_3	Int	2 =	
+2
Diplomacy	Cha	0 =	
+0
Disguise	Cha	0 =	
+0
Escape Artist	Dex*	3 =	
+3
Fly	Dex*	3 =	
+3
Handle Animal	Cha	4 =	
+0
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Heal	Wis	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Intimidate	Cha	0 =	
+0
Knowledge (dungeoneering)	Int	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Knowledge (geography)	Int	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Knowledge (nature)	Int	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Perception	Wis	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Perform_1	Cha	0 =	
+0
Perform_2	Cha	0 =	
+0
Perform_3	Cha	0 =	
+0
Perform_4	Cha	0 =	
+0
Perform_5	Cha	0 =	
+0
Ride	Dex*	3 =	
+3
Sense Motive	Wis	2 =	
+2
Stealth	Dex*	7 =	
+3
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Survival	Wis	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Swim	Str**	1 =	
+1
* = check penalty for armor/shield
** = some groups double armor/shield penalties for swimmers

Favored class points: Hit points +1; Skill points +0

Adjust weapon attack rolls and armor penalties as required for masterwork / magic equipment.

Human

This human chose +2 to dexterity (already included)
Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
Ranger
Favored enemies. Bonus applies to attack (unlike 3.5), damage, bluff, knowledge (can always make checks), perception, sense motive, survival.

Favored terrains. Bonus applies to initiative, geography, perception, stealth, surival; need not leave tracks.

Bonus to tracking

Combat Style

Endurance

Wild empathy (roll level + charisma bonus)

Endurance (level 3)

Hunter's bond -- either an animal companion or bond with companions and grant some favored enemy bonuses to them(level 4)

Woodland Stride (level 7)

Swift Tracker (level 8)

Evasion (level 9)

Quarry (level 11)

Camouflage (level 12)

Improved Evasion (level 16)

Hide in Plain Sight (level 17) -- any favored terrain

Improved quarry (level 19) -- any favored terrain

Master Hunter (level 20) -- lethal attacks, superior tracking

High wisdom gains bonus spells daily

Concentration check: d20 + rangre level + wisdom modifier vs. DC

Favored Enemies:

Humanoids (human) + 2

This ranger chose the archery track.
Class	HP rolled	
Level 1:	Ranger	10	
	
Whyre of White Horn's Equipment:

27 lb
12 lb
2 lb
5 lb
3 lb


4 lb
2 lb
1 lb
10 lb
1 lb
2 lb
4 lb
_____
73 lb	Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
Arrows (quiver of 20) x4
Backpack
Bedroll
Blanket, winter x1
Fishhook
Flint and steel
Grappling hook
Oil flasks x2
Pouch x2
Rope (50', hempen) x1
Sacks x2
Torches x2
Waterskins x1

Total

More about Whyre of White Horn:
Whyre was raised by rangers in the White Horn Woods. He was found in the arms of his dead mother in the woods of White Horn. Whyre has never learned the identity of his parents nor their killers. Whyre is strong of opinion and sharp of mind. He does not take himself too seriously. He believes planning and information are the most important tools for succeeding in an endeavor. While he prefers peaceful resolution, he does not shy away from conflict and will defend himself and others. However, Whyre's mindset is not the common one.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2011)

As I said before, I prefer RAW (rules as written). I am not going to be making changes to how classes work.

As for dice rolling, it is simple enough. You actually do it after you post; there is a button close to the button for editing posts that says " Roll Dice " . It adds dice rolls to that post then. 

I have not really converted anything so far. I am going to do it on the fly so as not to spend time on things that will not be used. 

The original Least Mark of Shadow gave Darkness, Disguise Self, or Minor Image 1/day and a +2 bonus to Gather Information. It would be trivial enough to just say that the get the same choice of spells and a +2 bonus to Diplomacy, but part of me thinks that it would be an interesting idea to actually have full Dragonmark sorcerer bloodlines, with Dragonmark feats being like modified Eldritch Heritage feats.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2011)

This is the sheet I suggested for my other game. The easiest way to use it is to copy paste it into notepad, edit it there, and then copy paste the finished product back into a post. This sheet comes to us from HolyMan:

[sblock=Characters Name]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:
Class:
Level: 1
Alignment:
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:
DEX:
CON:
INT:
WIS:
CHA:[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [1d??=??] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 00 = 10 + 0 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 00 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (DEX)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (WILL)
Speed: 
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl-
3rd lvl-

Traits:
a)
b) not allowed yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 00 = [0 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 00 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Heal                +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Perception          +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Sense Motive        +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Survival            +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight


Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:
Gender:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2011)

Arrowhawk said:


> @WD, I'm not familiar with the APG.
> 
> ...



Combat styles are here:
Ranger



Kaodi said:


> ...
> 
> I have not really converted anything so far. I am going to do it on the fly so as not to spend time on things that will not be used.
> 
> ...




Heck, may I throw away my character so far and instead bring a different one? With jkason bowing out, I would like to play a half-orc druid from the Child of Winter sect (lawful neutral).

Vermin companions are no problem. But I would like to get a conversion for the Vermin Shape and the Child of Winter basic feats.

Thanks!

Old druid below, will make the changes ASAP

[sblock=Morgan Sorrowful]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Druid
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Alignment: TN
Languages: Common, Druidic, Orc
Deity: Balinor [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 (5)
DEX: 14 (5)
CON: 14 (5)
INT: 12 (2)
WIS: 16 (5) + racial mod
CHA: 8 (-2)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 11 = [8+ 2 (CON) + 1 (fav. class)
AC: 18 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 2 (shield) + 2 (DEX)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 2 (shield)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (class/es)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 0 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 2 (DEX)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat) + 0 (misc)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (stat) + 0 (misc)
Will: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (stat) + 0 (misc)
Speed: 20' (in armor)
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
 # +2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
# Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
# Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
# Eye for Talent: Humans have great intuition for hidden potential. They gain a +2 bonus on Sense Motive checks. In addition, when they acquire an animal companion, bonded mount, cohort, or familiar, that creature gains a +2 bonus to one ability score of the character’s choice.
# Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Nature Bond (centipede, giant), nature sense, orisons, wild empathy [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Child of Witer (1st level)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 6 = [4 + 1 +1]
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -3
Skill List:

Handle Animal: +3= +1 (ranks) - 1 (modifier) + 3 (class skill) (+4 to handle companion)
Heal: +7= +1 (ranks) + 3 (modifier) + 3 (class skill) 
Survival: +9= +1 (ranks) + 3 (modifier) + 3 (class skill) +2 (misc)
Know (nature): +7= +1 (ranks) + 1 (modifier) + 3 (class skill)  +2 (misc)
Spell craft: +5= +1 (ranks) + 1 (modifier) + 3 (class skill) 
Perception: +7= +1 (ranks) + 3 (modifier) + 3 (class skill) 

[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]Item                      Cost   Weight[/U]
Hide armor                15gp    25lb    
heavy wooden shield        7gp    10lb
club                       ---     3lb
scimitar                  15gp     4lb
cold weather outfit        ---     0lb
Backpack                   2gp     2lb
Bedroll                  0.1gp     5lb
blanket, winter          0.5gp     3lb
Holly & Mistletoe          ---     0lb
Waterskin                  1gp     4lb
```
Treasure: 24gp, 4sp, 0cp
Gems: none

*Carrying Capacity: *
Total weight carried: 56 lbs (light) 
light: 00 - 58 lbs
medium: 59 - 116 lbs
heavy: 117 - 175 lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: ?
Height: ?'?"
Weight: ? lbs
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: green
Skin Color: Deep Tan
Appearance: Hide clad wild human
Demeanor: grumpy, not talking much
Background:

[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log] none yet [/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] none [/sblock][/sblock]

Now my mini stat block:

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]

HP: 11/11
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: +2
CMD: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +2
Will +5
Speed 20'

Spells prepared:
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 - Magic Stone, Shilleagh


Club (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2)X2
Scimitar (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Stat) (1d6+2) 18-20/X2

Perception +7

dies at -14

[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Dec 14, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> As I said before, I prefer RAW (rules as written). I am not going to be making changes to how classes work.




Okay, then I'll make a slight change to the character:

[sblock]
	
	



```
Whyre of White Horn
Male Human Ranger 1
Chaotic Good
Representing Arrowhawk

Strength	12	(+1)
Dexterity	16	(+3)
Constitution	13	(+1)
Intelligence	14	(+2)
Wisdom	14	(+2)
Charisma	10	(+0)
Size:	Medium
Height:	6' 1"
Weight:	190 lb
Eyes:	Green
Hair:	White Straight; Beardless
Skin:	Brown
Total Hit Points: 12

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 17 = 10 + 3 [studded] + 1 [buckler] + 3 [dexterity]

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier:	 + 3	 = + 3 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:	 + 3	 = 2 [base] + 1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	 + 5	 = 2 [base] + 3 [dexterity]
Will save:	 + 2	 = 0 [base] + 2 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	 + 2	 = 1 [base] + 1 [strength]
Attack (missile):	 + 4	 = 1 [base] + 3 [dexterity]
Combat Maneuver Bonus:	 + 2	 = 1 [base] + 1 [strength]
Combat Maneuver Defense:	 + 15	 = 10 + 1 [base] + 1 [strength] + 3 [dexterity]

Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
43 lb. or less
44-86 lb.
87-130 lb.
130 lb.
260 lb.
650 lb.

Languages:	Common Elven Sylvan

Longsword [1d8, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]

Composite Longbow [1d8, crit x3, range incr. 110 ft., 3 lb, piercing]

Studded armor [light; + 3 AC; max dex + 5; check penalty -1 20 lb.]

Buckler [ + 1 AC; check penalty -1; hardness 10; hp 5; 5 lb.]

Feats:

Point Blank Shot	+1 attack on damage on ranged targets within 30 feet
Precise Shot	Fire into melee without penalty
Skill Name
Key
Ability
Skill
Modifier
Ability
Modifier
Ranks
Misc.
Modifier
Acrobatics	Dex*	7 =	
+3
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Appraise	Int	2 =	
+2
Bluff	Cha	0 =	
+0
Climb	Str*	1 =	
+1
Craft_1	Int	2 =	
+2
Craft_2	Int	2 =	
+2
Craft_3	Int	2 =	
+2
Diplomacy	Cha	0 =	
+0
Disguise	Cha	0 =	
+0
Escape Artist	Dex*	3 =	
+3
Fly	Dex*	3 =	
+3
Handle Animal	Cha	4 =	
+0
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Heal	Wis	2 =	
+2
Intimidate	Cha	0 =	
+0
Knowledge (dungeoneering)	Int	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Knowledge (geography)	Int	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Knowledge (nature)	Int	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Perception	Wis	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Perform_1	Cha	0 =	
+0
Perform_2	Cha	0 =	
+0
Perform_3	Cha	0 =	
+0
Perform_4	Cha	0 =	
+0
Perform_5	Cha	0 =	
+0
Ride	Dex*	3 =	
+3
Sense Motive	Wis	2 =	
+2
Stealth	Dex*	7 =	
+3
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Spellcraft	Int	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Survival	Wis	6 =	
+2
+ 1	 + 3 [class skill]
Swim	Str**	1 =	
+1
* = check penalty for armor/shield
** = some groups double armor/shield penalties for swimmers

Favored class points: Hit points +1; Skill points +0

Adjust weapon attack rolls and armor penalties as required for masterwork / magic equipment.

Human

This human chose +2 to dexterity (already included)
Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
Ranger
Favored enemies. Bonus applies to attack (unlike 3.5), damage, bluff, knowledge (can always make checks), perception, sense motive, survival.

Favored terrains. Bonus applies to initiative, geography, perception, stealth, surival; need not leave tracks.

Bonus to tracking

Combat Style

Endurance

Wild empathy (roll level + charisma bonus)

Endurance (level 3)

Hunter's bond -- either an animal companion or bond with companions and grant some favored enemy bonuses to them(level 4)

Woodland Stride (level 7)

Swift Tracker (level 8)

Evasion (level 9)

Quarry (level 11)

Camouflage (level 12)

Improved Evasion (level 16)

Hide in Plain Sight (level 17) -- any favored terrain

Improved quarry (level 19) -- any favored terrain

Master Hunter (level 20) -- lethal attacks, superior tracking

High wisdom gains bonus spells daily

Concentration check: d20 + rangre level + wisdom modifier vs. DC

Favored Enemies:

Humanoids (human) + 2

This ranger chose the archery track.
Class	HP rolled	
Level 1:	Ranger	10	
	
Whyre of White Horn's Equipment:

32 lb
12 lb
2 lb
5 lb
3 lb


4 lb
2 lb
1 lb
10 lb
2 lb
2 lb
4 lb
_____
79 lb	Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
Arrows (quiver of 20) x4
Backpack
Bedroll
Blanket, winter x1
Fishhook
Flint and steel
Grappling hook
Oil flasks x2
Pouch x2
Rope (50', hempen) x1
Sacks x4
Torches x2
Waterskins x1

Total

More about Whyre of White Horn:
Whyre was raised by rangers in the White Horn Woods. He was found in the arms of his dead mother in the woods of White Horn. Whyre has never learned the identity of his parents nor their killers. Whyre is strong of opinion and sharp of mind. He does not take himself too seriously. He believes planning and information are the most important tools for succeeding in an endeavor. While he prefers peaceful resolution, he does not shy away from conflict and will defend himself and others. However, Whyre's mindset is not the common one.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Arrowhawk (Dec 14, 2011)

@WD, Yeah, I've seen those.  Just not familiar with the term APG.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you going to go with a Blight Druid?

The Child of Winter feat is basically Vermin Heart, though it has a few extra summonable monsters tacked on. That was more important in 3e when there were no vermin on the standard list for Summon Nature's Ally.  

I took a look at the Bestiary 2, and at the lower levels I think these monsters would be suitable to just add to Summon Nature's Ally (I imagine it was always intended that the lists for Summon Monster and Summon Nature's Ally were guidelines for updating when other monster books came out):
1 - Giant Cockroach
2 - Cave Scorpion, Giant Bee

As for Vermin Shape, it is not going to be needed for quite a while, but I imagine it would be fine for it just add vermin to the list of what can be changed into. Though I am not really sure that is even worth a feat, given how Pathfinder works, so it might need to be beefed up somehow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't like the undead and disease parts of the blight druid, nor I like to loose the animal companion.

Crawler

Centipede, Giant

Starting Statistics: Size Small; Speed 20 ft., climb 20 ft.; AC +2 natural armor; Attack bite (1d4 plus poison); Ability Scores Str 8, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 2; Special Attacks poison ( frequency 1 round [6], effect 1 Dex damage, cure 1 save, Con-based DC); Special Qualities darkvision 60 ft.; CMD can’t be tripped.

Feats: Weapon Finesse
Skills: Acrobatics +7, Stealth +11
Tricks:

HP: 2d8
AC: 18, Touch 12, Flat Footed 16
Initiative: +2
CMB: -1 (cannot be tripped)
CMD: 13
Fort: +3
Ref: +6
Will +0 (not mindless!)

Bite (melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) +3 (Stat) + 1 (size) (1d4-1 +poison)X2

---

May I start with the companion already trained before the first adventure? I used the racial ability ro raise Int to 2.

I would choose attack as bonus trick and I can beat the DC oth the other tricks I want by taking 10.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 16, 2011)

Should be fine, I think. While the rules do not explicitly say that you can apply increases other than those for HP, I think it is a reasonable extrapolation. 

In any case, Arrowhawk, I would appreciate it if you could use the character sheet  I suggested. I can hardly understand the skills section of the one you posted, and the background section is just one long line.

I think we are just waiting for Damage Inc. to post some kind of character now before I can perhaps post a Rogue's Gallery. Once we have all of this stuff sorted out, I think the first week of January would be the right time to get things going. I have a few things I should be focusing on before then, but at that point it will be done.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

Character and companion posted above (54 & 58). Still have to import your way to do the skills and the background. Is the rules part fine?


----------



## Arrowhawk (Dec 16, 2011)

> I used the racial ability ro raise Int to 2.



What racial ability allows you to raise Int to 2?

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], I'll clean up the formatting and repost it with a better template.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2011)

Arrowhawk said:


> What racial ability allows you to raise Int to 2?
> 
> ...



Eye for Talent: Humans have great intuition for hidden potential. They  gain a +2 bonus on Sense Motive checks. In addition, when they acquire  an animal companion, bonded mount, cohort, or familiar, that creature  gains a +2 bonus to one ability score of the character’s choice.

From the APG. Replaces the bonus feat.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay, here is the reformatted version

[sblock=Whyre of White Horn]
	
	



```
Name: Whyre of White Horn Woods
Class: Ranger
Race: Human
Size:  Medium
Gender: Male 
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Deity:  

Str: 12 +1 (02p.)     Level: 1        
Dex: 16 +3 (05p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 12 (1d10+1)
Con: 13 +1 (03p.)     CMB: +2    
Int: 14 +2 (05p.)     CMD: +15    
Wis: 14 +2 (05p.)     Speed: 30'      
Cha: 10 +0 (00p.)     Init: +3                 

Stat Increases by Level
4th -  
8th - 
12th - 
16th - 

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +3    +1    +3    +0    +0    +0    17
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 14

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +1    +0    +3
Ref:                       2    +3    +0    +5
Will:                      0    +2    +0    +2 


Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Melee                      +2     1d8+1       19/20x2
Ranged                     +4     1d8+1       20x3

Languages: 
Common, Sylvan, Elven


Abilities: 
Race : Ability
Human : +2 to (Dex)
Human : Favored Class (Ranger): +1 hp
Human : +1 skill point per level
Human : Extra 1st level feat

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Feat - Location - Description
Human 1 - Precise Shot
Class 1 - Track, Wild Empathy, Favored Enemy (Humans)
Level 1 - Point Blank Shot

Future Feats
Level 2 - Combat Style
Level 3 - Endurance, 1st favored terrain
Level 4 - Hunter's bond
Level 5 - 2nd Favored Enemy
Level 6 - Combat Style
Level 7 - Woodland stridee
Level 8 - Swift tracker, 2nd favored terrain
Level 9 - Evasion
Level 10 - 3rd FE, CS


Spells Prepared/Known

1st Level / DC11 1 Day : 
2nd Level / DC12 1 Day : 
3rd Level / DC13 1 Day : 
4th Level / DC14 1 Day : 
5th Level / DC15 1 Day : 
6th Level / DC16 1 Day : 
7th Level / DC17 1 Day : 
8th Level / DC18 1 Day : 
9th Level / DC19 1 Day : 




Skill Points: 09       
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics                  1    +3     +3   +7
Appraise                    0    +2     +0   +2
Climb                       0    +0     +0   +1
Diplomacy                   0    +0     +0   +0
Disguise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Escape Artist               0    +0     +0   +0
Handle Animal               1    +0     +3   +4
Heal                        1    +2     +3   +6
Intimidate                  0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (dungeoneering)   1    +2     +3   +6
Knowledge (geography)       1    +2     +3   +6
Knowledge (nature)          1    +2     +3   +6
Perception                  1    +2     +3   +6
Perform                     0    +0     +0   +0
Ride                        0    +1     +0   +0
Sense Motive                0    +2     +0   +2
Spellcraft                  0    +2     +0   +0
Stealth                     1    +3     +3   +7
Survival                    1    +2     +3   +6
Swim                        0    +1     +0   +1


Equipment:               	Cost  Weight
Bedroll                        	1sp  	 1.25
Hemp Rope  50'                 	10gp  	10
Sunrod x3                      	6gp    	 3
Grappling Hook			1gp	 4
Weapons/Armor/Shield			32
Quiver + 80 Arrows			12
Backpack				 2
Fishook
Flint & steel
Oil Flask x2				 2
Pouch x2				 1
Sacks x4				 2
Waterskin				 4

	       
Total Weight: 77.0lb      Money: 00gp 0sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:              43.00  44-86  87-130  260   650

Age: 00
Height: 6'01"
Weight: 195 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: White
Skin: Brown

Whyre was raised by rangers in the White Horn Woods. He was found in
the arms of his dead mother in the woods of White Horn. Whyre has never 
learned the identity of his parents nor their killers. Whyre is strong 
of opinion and sharp of mind. He does not take himself too seriously. 
He believes planning and information are the most important tools for 
succeeding in an endeavor. While he prefers peaceful resolution, he 
does not shy away from conflict and will defend himself and others. 
However, Whyre's mindset is not the common one.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 29, 2011)

Anything you still need from the players to help get things rolling?


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 3, 2012)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Anything you still need from the players to help get things rolling?



I think we're still wondering if Damage Inc. is playing.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 11, 2012)

I will post a Rogues' Gallery thread. Depending on how long it takes everyone to post a complete, legible character sheet, I may be able to post the game thread soon. I still have not gotten my other stuff done (I have hardly started), but I am sure I can handle it all if I focus and get down to business.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 12, 2012)

He lives!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey all, is this campaign still recruiting? I don't have any PF  experience but I've read the rules and could put together a character on  short notice. If not, I wouldn't mind calling dibs on an alternate slot.

I'd be most interested in playing a  human sorcerer with the undead bloodline.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 12, 2012)

DistractingFlare said:


> Hey all, is this campaign still recruiting? I don't have any PF  experience but I've read the rules and could put together a character on  short notice. If not, I wouldn't mind calling dibs on an alternate slot.
> 
> I'd be most interested in playing a  human sorcerer with the undead bloodline.




Another disposable squishy to act as a barrier for the Ranger while uses his bow?  Sign him up!!!


----------



## Baileyborough (Jan 12, 2012)

Room for one more...?


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 12, 2012)

Baileyborough said:


> Room for one more...?




Another warm (I assume) body to protect the Ranger as he fires his bow safe from direct retribution?

Sign him up!!!

(Just form a shoulder to shoulder line here in front of the ranger, thanks).


----------



## Baileyborough (Jan 12, 2012)

Great!

At this stage in the story, is there anything I should know in terms of char creation? Any limitations, preferences, levels, things like that? And should I just post my char & story here first?


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 13, 2012)

Character creation stuff is in the first post in this thread. I guess I would prefer if you could quickly post your characters and backstories here so I can look over them before you post them in the Rogues' Gallery.

Walking Dad --> You still have your feat spelled " Child of Witer " .


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 13, 2012)

[sblock=Bastion Drath]
 [sblock=Game Info]
 Race: Human
 Class: Sorcerer
 Level: 1
 Experience: 0
 Alignment: LN
 Languages: Common, Elven, Giant
 Deity: The Keeper [/sblock]
 [sblock=Abilities]
STR 8 [-1]
DEX 14 [+2]
CON 12 [+1]
INT 14 [+2]
WIS 10 [+0]
CHA 18 [+4]

[sblock=Ability score math]
 STR: 8 (-2)
  DEX: 14 (5)
  CON: 12 (2)
  INT: 14 (5)
  WIS: 10 (0)
  CHA: 16 (10) +racial[/sblock]
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Combat]
 HP: 8 = (6HD + 1CON + 1 fav. class)

 AC: 12 = 10 + 2DEX
 AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2DEX
 AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10

 INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)

BAB: +0 = +0 (class/es)
 CMB: -1 = -1STR + 0 (BAB)
 CMD: 11 = 11 + 0 (BAB) - 1STR + 2DEX

 Fort: +3 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat) + 2 (misc)
 Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (stat) + 0 (misc)
 Will: +2 = +2 (base) + 0 (stat) + 0 (misc)

 Speed: 30'
 Damage Reduction: none
 Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon Stats]
 Dagger (melee): -1 = +0 (BAB) -1STR (1d4-1)
Dagger (range): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2DEX (1d4+2)
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Racial Traits]
  # +2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one   ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied   nature.
 # Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
 # Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
 # Eye for Talent: Humans have great intuition for hidden potential. They   gain a +2 bonus on Sense Motive checks. In addition, when they acquire   an animal companion, bonded mount, cohort, or familiar, that creature   gains a +2 bonus to one ability score of the character’s choice.
 # Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Class Features]
Spells, Bloodline: Undead, Cantrips, Eschew Materials, Bloodline Arcana: Undead
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Feats]
 Bonus (Sorcerer): Eschew Materials
Bonus (Human): Skill Focus: Knowledge (Religion)
Level 1: Great Fortitude
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Skills]
 Skill Points: 5 = [2base + 2INT +1human]
 Max Ranks: 1
 Skill List:

 Spellcraft: +6 = +1 (ranks) + 2 (modifier) + 3 (class skill)
 Knowledge (Arcana) +6 = +1 + 2 + 3
Knowledge (Religion) +9 = +1 + 2 + 3 + 3(skill focus)
Bluff +8 = +1 + 4 + 3
Intimidate +8 = +1 + 4 + 3
Sense Motive +2 = +0 + 0 + 0 + 2(racial)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Spell-Like Abilities
Grave Touch

Level 0
Disrupt Undead
Bleed
Acid Splash
Light

Level 1
Magic Missile
Cause Fear

Spells per day:
Level 1: 4
Level 2: 1
Level 3: 1
Level 4: 1
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Equipment]
Item                      Cost   Weight
 Dagger x2               4gp      2lb
Cleric's Vestments   5gp      6lb
Manacles                15gp     2lb
Bedroll                     1sp     5lb
Spell Component Pouch 5gp 2lb
Trail Rations x5      2gp, 5sp 5lb

Wealth 38gp 4sp

*Carrying Capacity: *
 Total weight carried: 22 lbs (light) 
 light: 00 - 26 lbs
 medium: 27 - 53 lbs
 heavy: 54 - 80 lbs[/sblock]
 [sblock=Fluff Details]
 Size: Medium
 Gender: Male
 Age: 58
 Height: 61?"
 Weight: 150 lbs
 Hair Color: grey
 Eye Color: blue
 Skin Color: Pale
 Appearance: A withered old man with a constant grimace, dressed in ragged finery.

 Demeanor: Tends to talk in circles, always dancing around his true intentions. Willing to accommodate others, so long as he gets his peace and quiet while he's "working." He's a "Doctor Frankenstein" type.

 Background: Bastion Drath was once a moderately esteemed arcane researcher at Morgrave University in Breland. Over time, he began to research necromancy and undeath, gradually becoming obsessed with the idea of eternal life. On the eve of his big experiment, he was ejected from the university.

_"Forbidden science, eh? Too dangerous, eh? I'll show them! I'll show them all!"_

So he retreated to an abandoned cottage near a den of wild creatures. Every so often, a band of adventurers would arrive, intent on clearing the dungeon and making off with whatever loot might lie within. Bastion always made a great effort to collect their bodies. Scientific pursuits, indeed!

He remained there for years, ignoring everything but his work, rarely making any progress, until a note arrived by courier. An invitation.
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Adventure Log] none yet [/sblock]
 [sblock=Level Ups] none [/sblock][/sblock]

 [sblock=Mini Stat Block]

 HP: 8/8
 AC: 12, Touch 12, Flat Footed 10
 Initiative: +2
 CMB: -1
 CMD: 11
 Fort: +3
 Ref: +2
 Will +2
 Speed 30'

 DC vs. my spells: 10 + 4CHA + spell level

 Perception +0

 dies at -12[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 13, 2012)

Apologies for not responding before now. I have been busy for the last few days.

I will try to get my character in the RG this weekend.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 13, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> Apologies for not responding before now. I have been busy for the last few days.
> 
> I will try to get my character in the RG this weekend.





_Whyre is quite tickled that the number of live bodies to shield him from enemy consternation is increasing.  At this point he is wondering if he should get everyone a uniform or a T-shirt:  "Whyre's Wall" kind of has a nice ring to it. _


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks good, Flare. You can go ahead and post in the RG.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 17, 2012)

Posted to the RG!


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like we got 4 in the RG.   If bailey can just cook up a nice plump and meaty cleric/healbot for the Ranger, I think we'd be good to go?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry for having already posted prematurely in the RG. Is the character ok this far or do I have to overhaul some aspect. Also please answer my question regarding pre-game animal training.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, of course animal companions can be trained up to their potential before gameplay starts. Your equipment and gold only seems to add up to 65 gp (out of 70) in any case, Walking Dad. Am I missing where the other 5 gp was used?

Also, for everyone, when calculating your encumbrance remember coins do in fact have weight (50 to the pound). 

In any case, this is the final roll call for posting in the RG, and anyone who does not answer can probably assumed to be out:

[MENTION=6684649]Damage Inc.[/MENTION]
[MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION]
[MENTION=98360]Baileyborough[/MENTION]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I got Evret posted to the RG.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, I am finally getting around to doing my comprehensive review of characters, as I think I will post the IC thread in about two to four days.

A general point on encumbrance: While it is not mentioned in the rules, I just found a post on the Paizo messageboards where James Jacobs mentions that the old 3e rule about the set of clothes you are wearing not adding to encumbrance was omitted by accident. Thusly, if you have included the weight of your worn clothes in your total encumbrance, you can adjust it for this fact (I think DistractingFlare may have been the only one to have added it in, though Arrowhawk does not even mention clothes) . 

Also, because it seems to be a theme: For those of you whom I mentioned did not add traits, refer to this page: Advanced New Rules . You each get two, with the only restriction being that you can only have one trait of any given category.

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] You need an age, height and weight still. Morgan is listed as having a cold weather outfit, though given the region would be more likely to need a hot weather outfit. Same issue with the winter blanket. I think Northern Breland probably has a climate similar to Georgia and Florida. You also seem to have forgotten to add traits or spellcasting. For you companion: Why is there a "x2" after the attack trick? AC for Crawler is listed as 18, but I count 10 + 3 Dex + 1 Size + 2 Natural. And then strangely you have its Touch as 12, where it should be 10 + 3 Dex + 1 Size; and Flat-footed 10 + 1 Size + 2 Natural = 13. Crawler's initiative should be +3. The (cannot be tripped) should probably be next to CMD, not CMB.

[MENTION=6679551]Arrowhawk[/MENTION] I am fairly certain your age is not 0. If you do not venerate a deity, just put " None " or remove the deity field, but do not leave it blank. CMD is 15, not +15. Touch AC should be 13. You also appear to have not added any traits. Climb has a +1 total bonus but you forgot to list +1 under the Mod column. Ride has a +1 under Mod (should be +3), but not total listed. Spellcraft should probably not be there at all, since you do not have ranks. I do not think you added the armour check penalty to any of these. You need to list your armour, weapons, and shields, and separately under equipment because I have no idea what you have, and just complete your equipment section in general. You have no money listed as left over, either, for instance. 

[MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION] Add in your languages and deity. You bastard sword total attack bonus should be +3, and I do not understand why you have its damage listed as +3 if you are wielding it one handed. Combat Casting should not be included in your general Concentration score, I think, since it is only a situational bonus. I only see 6 skills with 1 rank despite you have 7 skill points to use. I think you have 57 lbs., which is still a light load for you because you wrote the wrong encumbrance levels. I think you are entitled to an extra 1st level spell in your spellbook.

[MENTION=86189]DistractingFlare[/MENTION] Damage on your ranged dagger should still be -1 . And you should not have any spell slots listed for level 2, 3, or 4 spells. Total weight carried should be 16, for the reason I mentioned above. You are also missing traits. 

[MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION] CMD should be 15 I believe. You are also entitled to a favoured class bonus of +1 HP or +1 Skill Point. I do not think you accounted for your armour check penalty on skills, and your skill chart does not have all values filled in (though you may just remove any skills from the list that you do not have ranks in if you do not wish to fill it out completely).


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the To Do List.

I just started using Mythweavers, would you rather I use a sheet there or is the RG's fine?


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 22, 2012)

Arrowhawk said:


> Okay, thanks for the To Do List.
> 
> I just started using Mythweavers, would you rather I use a sheet there or is the RG's fine?




I have no idea what Mythweavers is. The one I posted in the RG is fine, though ultimately the important thing is to have all the same information in with friendly to read organization.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 22, 2012)

I filled in all the skills and added a (-1) next to every skill that is modified by the ACP. I added 1 HP for the favored class. I changed the CMD to 15 (10 + str 3 + dex 2).


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 23, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> I have no idea what Mythweavers is. The one I posted in the RG is fine, though ultimately the important thing is to have all the same information in with friendly to read organization.




I would just provide a link to a character sheet.  A LOT easier to read than posting here, imho but ymmv.

I am still seeing a 14 AC Flat-Footed because of the Buckler...or does that not count when FF'd?

Fixing the skill allotments so I have the skill point in Spellcraft.

I'll create the sheet and provide the link and  you can decide if it's not sufficient.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 23, 2012)

Arrowhawk said:


> I am still seeing a 14 AC Flat-Footed because of the Buckler...or does that not count when FF'd?




I said Touch AC, not Flat-Footed AC. You have your Touch AC listed as 10, where it should be 13 due to +3 Dex.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 23, 2012)

My bad.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Jan 23, 2012)

okay, I think the sheet is complete.  Let me know if I missed anything.  I had to clean up the skills.  For some reason I thought Rangers had Acro as a class skill.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 23, 2012)

My sheet has been updated in the RG.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2012)

Made all changes, but traits. Do you allow Beast of the Society for this game. The other one will be Focused Mind.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 23, 2012)

If it is not in Paizo's own PRD then no.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 23, 2012)

I went over my sheet again and figured out why I had my ACP as 0. I took a trait that lowers ACP by 1. So I went through and removed the (-1) from all the skills since in the studded leather I'll be at 0. I added the cost and weight for the outfit I have.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 23, 2012)

I went ahead and posted the IC thread. I would advise each of you to choose a colour for your speech, in the proper sense of the term (not a version of white, gray, or black) .


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2012)

I would like to take lime for my druid as speech color.

(Traits: Resilient, Focused Mind)


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 24, 2012)

I have updated my sheet in the RG.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2012)

I want to make some things clear.

- I posted Morgan's shield drawing and defense before Whyre spoke and I don't change stated actions because of later suggestions. He isn't refusing Whyre's order, the order just came to late.

- Morgan has still no weapon in hand.

- Crawler is missing on the map.

Where is the exit? Morgan believes the "ghosts" are defending their turf and we are the trespassers, so he would like to leave with the rest of the group without destroying them. If we had concentrated on defending and moving away, this would also have solved the situation.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah, I guess we can just use the sign-up thread for OOC?

Sincerest apologies WD, "refusal" is totally the wrong word. I'm just trying to RP the character's reaction to stress. It's not meant to reflect any real world opinion. Again, "refusal" was a poor choice of words.

To answer your other question, and the DM will tell me to shut-up if I'm wrong. You can use a double move to ready your shield (assuming you don't have it already out) and draw your weapon, and take a 5' step. An OOC thread would be good so we can verify/clarify things with the DM (and each other) before making our IC decisions. 

Arrowhawk once again apologies to WD because of his poor choice of words.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2012)

Perhaps it was a bad assumption on my part, but I had just assumed that when entering a dark and suspicious place you would already have your shield strapped on. 

The exit is West, as Evret, who was leading, was furthest East. 

And yes, it is a move action to ready a shield, and a move action to draw a weapon, and you can still take a 5 ft step. As far as I am concerned you were pretty much ready to fight in the first round. You can assume that at this point your shield and weapon are both on if it was your intention to draw them in the first place.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2012)

And I do not partcularly care if we discuss all OOC issues in the IC thread, as long as you mark it as OOC somehow. If you want to make a lengthy OOC comment and you do not want to use the OOC tag, you can always use the sblock=OOC tag.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay, that's easier for me.


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 13, 2012)

Is this game recruiting by chance? I could get a character together by tonight or tomorrow at the latest.

Also if anyone knows of any groups with an opening, I maybe interested.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2012)

I was not recruiting, but there is some room for expansion, and as things stand, an intervention might be quite timely. Feel free to whip up a character, and I will see what can be done.


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 14, 2012)

So after looking at the players currently involved I've narrowed class down to paladin if no one is against having a paladin tag along. I wouldn't play him as an arrogant all evil must die type. I could simply play him and show you what I mean. As far as races go I have three in mind: human, aasimar, and tiefling (demon-spawn variant). The last would consume my only feat and would need permission. I'll work the skeleton up and see what hits me first.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2012)

Human would be preferable, I think, for simplicities sake.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 14, 2012)

We could certainly use some armor up front!  Any idea what your posting rate might be?


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 14, 2012)

Was thinking human also for the same reason.

My post rate could be often. I would allow everyone a chance to respond to other posts before I would respond again. I check the site often.

I'll get a paladin up today.

EDIT: Would I be able to use weapons from the Eastern Weapon selection?

EDIT: The crunch is done. I'll work on the equipment and fluff. Speaking of equipment...how does the BB Code work? The one that lines everything up.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 15, 2012)

Mass Defect said:


> My post rate could be often. I would allow everyone a chance to respond to other posts before I would respond again. I check the site often.



Often is great. I assume you mean once at least once a day?

If Kaodi does not object, I would recommend Mythweavers website.  It's free, and they have some nice automated features for Skills, AC, and it also creates a great stat block with a link to your character sheet.  Check it out:

*[SIZE=+1]Whyre of White Horn[/SIZE]*
Male Chaotic Good Human Ranger, *Level* 1, *Init* +5, *HP* 12/12, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Point Blank Shot Longbow (80 / 17 Blunt) * +4 (1d8, x3)
*  Longsword * +2 (1d8+1, x2 19/20)
*  Club * +2 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Studded Leather*, *  Buckler* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Condition* None


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2012)

Mass Defect said:


> EDIT: Would I be able to use weapons from the Eastern Weapon selection?
> 
> EDIT: The crunch is done. I'll work on the equipment and fluff. Speaking of equipment...how does the BB Code work? The one that lines everything up.




Eastern weapons shoulld be fine, but it might be an idea to describe in your background how you came by them, as some of them might be uncommon in this stretch of the woods. 

Generally the best way to use the sort of character sheet I provided is to copy/paste it into a notepad file and then get everything lined up there, then copy/paste the finished product to the boards. That will get the columns for skills and equipment lined up nicely, though you will have to make sure anything under background is fixed properly.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 15, 2012)

Mass Defect said:


> EDIT: The crunch is done. I'll work on the equipment and fluff. Speaking of equipment...how does the BB Code work? The one that lines everything up.




Welcome aboard Mass defect. <code> </code>, replace <> with [] All spaces in a code block are preserved plus it uses a Monospaced font. Eg.

```
[b]Col. 1     Col. 2[/b]
1234567890 abcdef
```

Without the code block
*Col. 1     Col. 2*
1234567890 abcdef
abcdefghij 123456

Note the proportional font, which means even with a single space things still don't line up

Hope this is clear.


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 16, 2012)

So before I jump in feet first I'm going from paladin to fighter. The change should take me less than an hour.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 16, 2012)

Interesting, why the change?  Easier to RP a fighter or you have a different concept in mind?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2012)

Cannot say I will be sorry to see _detect evil_ go,  .


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 16, 2012)

It was the concept I had in my head for the character. What I wanted out of him changed. He's going to trip and disarm as well as deal some damage. I think he would be slightly more useful. The paladin will be missed since it is one of my favorite classes.

Hehe I'm regretting the change a little now. How long until the opening for me to join is upon us?


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 16, 2012)

> Hehe I'm regretting the change a little now. How long until the opening for me to join is upon us?



You know...I am playing another PbP where I play a Druid.  The DM originally said I could play a Ranger, but there was already a Ranger in the party when I was joining.  Well, sure enough the original Ranger dropped out because he couldn't keep regular posting.  Now I'm stuck playing a Druid.  Is the druid powerful, is it capable?  Yes (hell, Paizo took them from not being able to track to being better trackers than Rangers).  But the PbP is barely fun because I'm stuck playing a class I just don't identify with.

My advice, DM willing, is play the class you're going to enjoy the most.  The more you like your character, the more you'll post and take an active roll.

Let me add that so far, Kaodi's got a really good module going and he's pretty savvy with the rules and the details.  In a module like this, I'm happy to be playing the character I feel I am the best at because we are being tested.


my .02


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2012)

As soon as Arrowhawk posts what his character is doing for the night, we will probably be after that at a point where a new character could be introduced.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2012)

(Arrowhawk, when you went looking for ammunition that survived, did you roll to see if any had been destroyed despite missing?)

In any case, I am looking over your character now, Defect.

Other than the fact that you need an alignment, and hopefully get some sort of background in sooner rather than later (backgrounds are important in a sandbox game, after all), here is what I see:

CMB and CMD should be +3 Str, not +4.  
I would appreciate it if you filled in all of your skills. If you do not wish to do so, you could alternatively erase those skills that you have no ranks in and do not think you are going to be using.
Shortbows are only 2 lbs, not 3.
Bedroll is 1 sp and weighs 5 lbs.
Belt Pouch weighs only 1/2 lbs.
3 Flasks should weigh 4.5 lbs, not 1.5.

Once you have been introduced, I trust you to keep an account of the minor details, like expenses to be paid and all that. A couple of the others have opted to just go for the 10/gp a month handwaving method suggested in the rules.


----------



## Arrowhawk (Mar 16, 2012)

I did not roll for the arrows, I thought you might prefer to do that as the DM, plus it would mean less clutter on the forums.  I put in an OOC inquiry if you wanted to roll, so when you didn't respond to it, I figured they weren't broken and I could pick them up.  Easy enough to change pending the outcome of actual rolls.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2012)

I will add it to my last post in the game thread. I think only one of your arrows hit, right?

In any case, Mass Defect, now would be the time to get that character finished. I may be introducing you in the next post or two.


----------



## Mass Defect (Mar 16, 2012)

I've made the changes. The STR in the CMB and CMD is because I had him with an 18 STR before changing it 17. The weights and costs were a brain fart but as for the flasks there is some confusion. The descriptor says they weigh 1 lb. with a pint liquid in them. So if they weighed 1.5 lbs empty that would mean they actually get lighter when their full. However if you still wish me to change it I will. I'll summon a background today. I was up late last night and ran out of gas when I typed that in.

I'm happy with the character and only regret the choice due to the lose of some skills not because I won't have some fun. I'll never play something I don't want to. I'm creating a dwarf paladin with a starting CHA of 13. I like odd combos sometimes.

*EDIT: I have a quick dirty background that should explain enough to get him off the ground and I'll develop the rest through the module.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 17, 2012)

You're up, Mass Defect. I will explain what brought Colvin here once you have intoduced him to the party.


----------

